# Bunny massacre :(



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

The other night I came home from work and Mrs MarkyMark68 asked me to tend to the animals as she was running behind schedule (she normally feeds them for me on the weekdays as she gets home first).

No probs I say being the fantastic husband that I am. So off I go to the rabbit shed and I notice the door open. This cant be good.

When I walk inside I find all of my rabbits dead, cages broken, auto watering lines damaged...the place was a mess. I lost a NZW buck, MZW x Cali doe and her four, two month old kits, a Cali doe and a NZW doe, my daughters mini lop doe and her two 2 month old kits. Eleven bunnies dead.

I went and told Mrs MarkyMark who told me there had been a large dog on our property earlier that day and her description of the dog sounded like my neighbours. 

Now I have to fix cages and find breeding stock and start all over again. What makes it worse was that I was just about to start the breeding program again as we are no longer having the 105f days.

I was in the process of putting up some photos but it was too depressing


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

That's terrible! Is there any way to prove it was your neighbor's dog?

I'm so sorry for the loss of your buns!


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd go have a chat with the neighbor and see what they are willing to do to help.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Mercy, this is heavy!!! I can feel for you. I had a 300lb hog get killed by 2 pitt bull dogs a little over a week ago, several hens get killed in the last couple months. If you were close, I would give you a couple Californian females and a male. I really hate this for you.

If you can not prove it was your neighbors dog---its a waste of time to talk to them. If that dog came back--- I am sorry to say---He would have to pay the price.


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm SO sorry! That's so terrible, I wish I could offer advice or something but I guess there is only one solution.  I so hope that your rabbitry recovers easily from this, I will send a prayer for you and your rabbits.


----------



## solsikkefarms (Jun 1, 2013)

Any responsible person would know if their dog was running about and should man up and do what is needed to help out.


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss. Wish you all the best. If that dog comes back...well...gre::whistlin:


----------



## SherryB (Oct 10, 2012)

This is awful! I can't even sleep with my bedroom window completely closed now because I'm listening for some out of the ordinary noise coming from my rabbit area. So sad.... 

I agree that if I had a way to get them to you, I'd help you get a start again. I've got a really nice buck and 2 very nice little does that I'd give you.


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your kind words and compassion.

I cant really blame the dog - he was only doing what comes naturally to him. He is a predator and bunnies are often the prey.

Ive started my search for replacement stock - will let you know how I get on.


----------



## PezHen (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss and frustration. More times then not. Dogs and farm animals just don't go together.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

It is very true. I always hold it is about the individual dog, but most people just don't know when their dog will react. We have two dogs that act about the same walking past rabbit cages. One is small and sweet and has big eyes. She is a vicious killer and I have seen her crush a rabbits rib cage in one bite and she has taken out one of my hens as well. She is now VERY strictly supervised and almost always on leash until we have been out for a few minutes.

My other dog is great with rabbits. She is half again as large, colored like some "mean" breeds such as shepherds and rotties and hounds) (black and tan) and is severely food aggressive. Tooday a rabbit broke a ring off her cage and got out. I tried to have our Big Dog herd this rabbit towards me through a small space. She got close enough the sniff the rabbits bottom when the rabbit turned around and gave her the stink eye. Big Scary Dogs tail tucked and her ears went back and she slowly backed off without getting the rabbit out. She was too intimidated by the rabbit 1/6th her weight looking at her cranky like.

Most people bet on the littler sweet big eyed happy dog being the good livestock dog. But it isn't so and it is cranky, growley, guarding driven Big Dog that will ultimately tuck her tail for the littlest of animals. Most people don't know which group their own dogs fall into and what the consequences are for that. If they did, we would have a lot less stories like this.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

this is a hard life lesson learned by many small farmers , and a shame that a thoughtless iresponsable dog owner more than likely will refuse to belive that there dog could do such a thing . yet when the choice has to be made as to waste your time labor , hard earned money,and yes take the food off your table . to keep pease with the neighbours . 
When I was young and having to buy some expencive chickens to replace the ones recently slaughterd by free roaming dogs an old farmer gave me this advice about this trouble . Shoot em and say nothing about about it . The iresponsable owners prably wont even miss em or be glad to be rid of em . be sure to strengthen your fences before replaceing your stock as once a dog has commited a crime like this they are sure to return for more


----------



## Oakshire_Farm (Dec 4, 2008)

The dog may have been doing what come natural to it, BUT it was on your property! That is grounds alone to go over to your neighbors and just say "Look I am not accusing your dog of killing all my rabbits, BUT, something killed all my rabbits and your dog was seen on my property. Just ask that they keep there ---- dog home, because you will be rebuilding your rabbit herd and you will be setting a trap for the next time something comes over."

You do not have to be a jerk about it, just point out the fact that SOMETHING has killed your rabbits, and that their dog is trespassing.


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

Oakshire_Farm said:


> The dog may have been doing what come natural to it, BUT it was on your property! That is grounds alone to go over to your neighbors and just say "Look I am not accusing your dog of killing all my rabbits, BUT, something killed all my rabbits and your dog was seen on my property. Just ask that they keep there ---- dog home, because you will be rebuilding your rabbit herd and you will be setting a trap for the next time something comes over."
> 
> You do not have to be a jerk about it, just point out the fact that SOMETHING has killed your rabbits, and that their dog is trespassing.


Tell them it's a bear trap baited with ribeye


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

That just SUCKS!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Well...I just went outside...dead rabbits pulled thru the bottom of their cages..laying in the yard..lots of rabbits with their feet mangled and toes chewed off...thank goodness most of my does have wood resting boards or shelves...

Going outside to access again...some of the rabbits I paid $50 bucks for and they were gonna be bred for the first time next month...hubby chased the dog off the night before with a pellet gun

Any dog in my yard now dies:grump:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh no... I am so so sorry redneckswife.


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

Well THAT sucks! D: I am so sorry, RNW! Sometimes it's a little bit nicer living in the city suburbs than the ye olde countryside... My plan for my wire bottom cages are thick layers of newspaper or cardboard at the bottom at all times because I don't like bunnies walking on wire. I do this right now with most of my cages as it is and it works out fine. Liquid seeps through and drips out, solids stay in and you just make sure the cages get cleaned. I am looking forward to seeing how this setup works once the cages are on their shelf! Hopefully it will save me from things like this in the future as well!


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

ChocolateMouse... that will probably just leave them sitting on soaking wet-pee newspaper. :runforhills: Disintegrating newspaper. I might be wrong, but that is what I am guessing will happen if you leave newspaper in there for more than a day.

Read somewhere that rabbits produce 200 pellets of poop per day. You would probably have to clean it daily!


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Well...my only Holland Lop doe is Dead...the animal tore one of the rabbits heads in half.. just killed the other without dismemberment.

The sucky thing...is the Holland doe was the in the top3 of sweetest rabbits out there and was my 14 yr old sons first pet rabbit...just sold all of her babies last weekend and she was rebred...her head was ripped in half:Bawling:. She had 1 doe that was reserved but was still in with her until the lady came for pick-up this weekend. The baby has toes missing and a large scratch on it's head...called the lady and offered a refund...I'm keeping it for the boy.

The other dead rabbit was a Pedigreed Californian doe who was gonna be bred for the first time the beginning of next month..

I must add that all the rabbits have plywood resting boards...not sure what happened...but their is blood all over the boards.

In total...26 adult rabbits with toes missing or a foot missing or a broke foot...or all of the listed 3. How did this happen with the resting boards in there:facepalm:.

My dad said look like whatever got to them was out there all night...I never heard a thing and I usually can as my bedroom isn't far from the rabbits.

Of course the few adult doe rabbits that are not anyone's pets or favorites (you get the idea)...are the only ones that have no wounds...


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh no! Not Daisy.  That's horrid!

Are the NDs okay? What about Si? 

I'm so so sorry... horrendous experience for you and the bunnies. I wish you were closer so I could help you out somehow. Do you have room for another French Lop doe?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Grace...Si's foot is broke and he has a few toes missing:facepalm:..even with his Tupperware tote...there is blood all in it
.
The ND adult's have some toes missing...except Taz m& Sherbert who have no wounds..


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh no, RednecksWife!

I am sorry.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I used to have hot wire (cattle strength) weaved around the bottom of the hutches...I'd watch it shock an animal one time...and the next time the same animal(think dog with certain markings)came up..it would step thru the hotwire that was zig-zagged.

Get an inside shelter...or some sort of barn structure this Spring...has now jumped to the top of the list..

And thank you all for your support and understanding...I just dread the 14 year old coming home...he was as close to that Holland as I've ever seen a kid with their beloved pet:awh:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

When I had a rabbit that died of unknown reasons... my parents told me (they were watching the rabbits while I was on "vacation" filled with worry that one of them would die!) and it really was not cool... I would much rather be the one to find the rabbits dead than have somebody tell me. 

There's really nothing you can say but straight out tell the kid that his rabbit passed away. That's got to be really hard.  Poor thing. The kid and the rabbit/s!


----------



## countryfied2011 (Jul 5, 2011)

I am so sorry to both of you MM and RNW, that is so devastating....now I am getting paranoid. 

RNW do you have dogs of your own around. We have two GP that pretty much keeps predators away, but doesn't mean it couldn't happen at our house.


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

I had this happen once at my house, but the dog only killed the does. I guess he could smell the difference? He got to them by smashing in the front doors of the cages. One of the cages opened from above though, and he couldn't get to that rabbit. So glad I had my most beloved bunny from childhood in there... The first doe I ever had.

It is one of the most infuriating, guilt-inducing, and helpless feelings ever.  

I'm so sorry.


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

:Bawling: Just read your other thread. I"m so sorry for your loss and for Markymark68 's also. Words cannot convey how deeply sad I am to hear of like minded friends' horror stories. Our cherished rabbits cannot be replaced but they can eventually have a somewhat close second to take their place. Again sooooo sorry for your loss and stress.


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

RNW,

I am so sorry! Words are not enough. Is there any way you can find the dogs owner and make him pay restitution? You have put a lot of time and money into having nice bunnies. I know that doesn't help much in getting them back...


----------



## ChocolateMouse (Jul 31, 2013)

Grace, all my rabbits have bedding. I put a thick layer of hay on top and newspaper on the bottom. The newspaper gets wet, yeah, but so would wood or plastic, any solid surface, etc... Newspaper actually forms a layer that it really easy to just "roll" out of the cage during cleaning! The key to keeping them off of it is lots of hay. Which is fine by me because I need to feed hay, build up compost and I give the leftover bedding to my chickens anyhow! 

*******'swife, I wish I could help! If you were closer I'd send you some bunnies so you could start to rebuild but that is just totally poopy! I wish I knew what more I could say!


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

RNW this is just awful!! I am so sorry to hear about this. I am in SW MO and have a bunch of nice mixed breed does that are almost 3 months old, and 1 mixed breed buck - you are welcome to as many as you want if that is helpful. I also have some purebred standard satins that are almost 1 month old - you could have some of them when they are a bit older. PM me if this is of any interest to you.


----------



## Nathanaf8388 (Oct 25, 2013)

To the original poster I would either a kill the dog and be rid of it fast or I would tell my neighbors I would like not to see the dog on my property and that I just hate to see when it runs across the road and almost gets hit by a car and then when I saw it in my yard again I'd kill it
Whatever you do don't indicate that you are going to kill it

I had an issue like this once but it was cats


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

I am SO sorry for both of your losses! RNW--what about the Chins? If both of you were closer, I'd fix you up with breeding stock. Again, so sorry for your losses. I'd definitely make it my mission to take care of the problem animal.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much for understanding...it's really nice to know others can relate. I went to pick up the Peroxide yesterday and the cashier and people in line looked at me blankly and one said what's the big deal(I should say...the cashier asked what I was doing with all of that peroxide...I live in a small town & everybody knows everybody)...

It's nice to know that other rabbit people "get it".

Countrytime...the GC doe has toes missing and the buck has half a front foot gone:grumble:.

Paintpony...I went after the peroxide and when I came home...guess what was under the cages snarling and going wild???? The same dog hubby had run off 2 nights before..the "suspected" culprit. I had the 3 yr old with me and went in after the shotgun...it took off running through a field...so I jumped in the Jeep and we went thru the field. It's hard to drive and shoot and it was hauling "you know what". I followed it across the field and to it's house...no one was home. When hubby got home we went over..and it turned out to be a kid(well,22yrs old) I knew well who I had always get along with.

Well, not anymore....When I told him the dog had been on my property repeatedly for a couple of weeks, what had happened(of course he asked if I had saw the Pitt do it that night)..and then it was back out there yesterday afternoon snarling under the cages. Dog stepped to hubby started snarling, growling and bearing it's teeth-which of course hubby pulled out his knife and said "come on"(should say hubby was standing in the road by the Jeep). I told him if I saw his dog on my property again..I was shooting to kill and there were traps and snares out there now and not witnessing the dog with a rabbit in it's mouth is the only reason I didn't shoot it on his doorstep..so I had forwarned him. Well, that's when it got ugly. He said prove my dog did it...I said, your forewarned...it's in my yard it dies....

Funny thing is...he had 20 baby rabbits get pulled thru the floor 2 nights before and slaughtered..hubby says "So your dog killed your rabbits too?"..lol. He lets the dog out and doesn't put it on a line, chain or in a fence. It's a big Black Pitt with a blue collar..turns out it bit a woman in town last summer..and the town did nothing:grump:. The kid (well..daughters friend who is now 21) down the street (built a house on the corner) said he came outside 3 nights ago..to find the dog sitting on his porch growling at him....

Now before anyone jumps on me...my brother has 6 or 7 Pitts at anytime (as he also fosters some..due to his wife's work-vet assistance)..not saying they are killing machines...but this particular dog has a history of aggressiveness and the owner is not being responsible.

So traps are out, snares set, things baited...and I am on shotgun watch...I feel we all have a right to protect what is ours. It took forever to get hubby to come in and stop sitting in the chair with the shotgun...

I will give a round of antibotics to the rabbits I can..just for safety sake(which may give a gut inbalance occurance, but I am doing it anyways). However, only a couple of does aren't bred(they are too young)...so the pregnant does aren't getting Antibotics. Maybe we won't have to deal with secondary infections.

Sorry for the long post guys:spinsmiley:.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Grrrrrr - that dog is a menace!!! And the owner is irresponsible! I am with you - you have the right to defend yourself and your property against threats. 

Something similar happened to a friend last year but he didn't have resting boards so all but one adult rabbit were killed and one litter survived but with missing toes and feet. They grew up and are now breeding for him. It was a pack of feral dogs and they were eventually shot.

I hope your bunnies survive. PM me if you need replacement breeding stock. Take care.


----------



## GreenMomma (Jun 3, 2008)

OH my gosh- Markymark and RNW, I am just getting caught up here on the forum after a long week. I am so sad for you both! I will be praying that the offending critter is soon taken care of and that your rabbitries and spirits rebound soon.


----------



## paintpony (Jan 5, 2013)

RNW, 
What about calling the sheriff? I had this happen to me a few years ago with my chickens. Two dogs came onto my property (I lived at a dead end road with nothing be trees on all sides) killed some of my chickens in my yard. I caught the buggers and called the sheriff. Sheriff said unless we know who the owners are, they can't do anything. They also said it's a state law I have the right to protect my animals. Do what I have to do to protect them. Doesn't matter if they are in the process of killing them or not, if they are on my property, they are threatening my livestock.


----------



## Wren - TN (Dec 22, 2013)

In Tennessee if a dog bites a person it must be reported. If it bites a second time, the owner can be charged with a felony.

My neighbor's dog bit another neighbor recently (quite badly) The neighbor who was bitten had stopped by with eggs to give them. She told the animal control officer that she didn't want to press charges, or ask for the dog to be put down, because she had stopped by without calling. The animal control officer told her it wasn't her call, and if the owner surrendered the dog to be euthanized there would be no charges, but if not and it bit again, he would charge the owner with a felony.


----------



## spblademaker (Oct 8, 2013)

redneckswife said:


> Well...I just went outside...dead rabbits pulled thru the bottom of their cages..laying in the yard..lots of rabbits with their feet mangled and toes chewed off...thank goodness most of my does have wood resting boards or shelves...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We have some wild dogs that were running some horses here, a few weeks ago. Copper-coated lead injections usually fix the problem with coyotes and wild dogs.


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry RNW--I know how you had been looking forward to those chins....If only you were closer ((((---I have both purebred and crossed with Cal--the cross turned out great by the way. I would certainly give you some nice breeding stock.
Dxxx dogs! Unless it purposely crawls to me begging, all pits are immediately shot from now on if they are on my property..and any other dog that is menacing....people let them run lose, 2 pits killed the farm dog last year, 1 trapped me & my kids in MY dogs kennel where we ran to escape from it,,,I'm just done with mean, destructive dogs. I must say though that there is one who comes to visit occasionally from the next road over when it gets loose or the kids let it out and forget it--a huge black dog (not pit)---soooooooo sweet! But he has chased my chickens---as long as he doesnt kill them...sigh,,,


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry to hear you lost your bunnies RNW :-( 

Ive been hunting around for replacement breeders - specifically NZW and Cali's but havent had any luck. We dont seem to have the market/numbers down here in Australia.

Went and saw a guy last night who sells mutts, wasnt overly keen on getting mutts but a rabbit is a rabbit, until I felt their boney thighs and said thanks but no thanks.....looks like it'll have to be NZ or Calis or nothing....although I might have to consider something like a Flemish x NZ, that I know another guy sells locally.

I did however see another seller last night, and got my hands on a self black mini lop doe to replace my daughters doe that was killed by the dog. Not exactly meat rabbits but at least I have started the journey of replacing mine and my daughters lost stock.

Onward and upward!!!


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Markymark! Just wanted to give you this important info...
To make a long story short my daughter who shows Mini Lops had some does that were't quite good enough to place high on the show tables---sooooo---instead of getting rid of them since I was attached to a few, I bred them to my Californian buck not knowing what i would get.
Well let me tell you--I am VERY pleased with the cross. Colored babies, upright ears--they look like colored new zealands actually--they grow just as fast and once butchered you cant tell the meat apart from my Californian purebreds except they are a little tougher to skin due to a thicker hide. I am very very impressed with the cross, and will continue to breed them. However---I have NOT had good luck crossing a Mini Lop buck on a californian doe--I had 1 doe that would not breed with any Cal buck--so I finally just gave up and threw her in with a Mini Lop buck and she fell in love---The kits looked like smut ridden Cals and did not gain nearly as well. Hang on to that Mini Lop and hope you can find a Cal or New Zealand buck--they make excellent meat crosses.


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thants interesting Countrytime. The mini lop doe's didnt have any birthing issues with the Cali x kits, as I suspect the kits would be quite large?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Markymark, I hope you have found nice replacements for your lost buns:thumb: and I am truly for your loss...I don't know if I had ever told you that.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

And I go outside today and does have kindled...I will admit, I cried:Bawling:.Some of the severely wounded or deceased bucks will have their sons to replace them if need be:grin:.I wasn't sure what was gonna happen with pregnant does under that kind of stress. I have never been so happy to see kits wiggling in the nestbox:dance:


----------



## GraceAlice (Jun 7, 2013)

Aww, I'm glad it went okay.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

as people have jumped on me talking about how a poor dog will suffer after takeing a dose of good ol anti freeze n tuna; i'll not mention and suggest that sure cure anymore.as i'v lost expencive livestock that I had been counting on to feed me n mine, and that were much more valuable than some useless worthless out of control dog I can surely feel for you 'and will offer a garintee the dog owner never to have lost a seconds sleep over your troubles . hope you find a peasefull solution .


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Sometimes...I love knowing farmers...they have "quicker stuff"..lol,lol.

Will say the boy got another Pitt and she has puppies on her(and no it's not on a line,chain or in a fence)....and I've run across the particular dog that did this twice this week in town running loose...Now if it'd just stay in the middle of the road

The fence is going up next weekend around the rabbits...but the traps, snares and goodies will stay in my yard......just my feelings right or wrong...


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

arnie said:


> as people have jumped on me talking about how a poor dog will suffer after takeing a dose of good ol anti freeze n tuna; i'll not mention and suggest that sure cure anymore.as i'v lost expencive livestock that I had been counting on to feed me n mine, and that were much more valuable than some useless worthless out of control dog I can surely feel for you 'and will offer a garintee the dog owner never to have lost a seconds sleep over your troubles . hope you find a peasefull solution .


If you can get the dog to come to the tuna... why not just shoot it? rather than giving a slow and horrible death.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

redneckswife said:


> Will say the boy got another Pitt and she has puppies on her(and no it's not on a line,chain or in a fence)....and I've run across the particular dog that did this twice this week in town running loose...Now if it'd just stay in the middle of the road
> 
> The fence is going up next weekend around the rabbits...but the traps, snares and goodies will stay in my yard......just my feelings right or wrong...


I have a great trap that are easy to find/fix and works So Good--quiet too. 10 dogs and counting. You can bait it with a live chicken/ rabbit or a piece of meat. Of course put the live animals in a dog proof cage. Let me see if I can find a picture. Better than any tractor supply big animal trap that cost close $200. This thing works. I payed $75 for this used. Had pigs in it, chickens, now many dogs. When I get the dog problem under control(hope I have now)---might put some more chickens in it.

The fork limb holds the door slightly open-----enough the dog can ease his head in, when the dog pushes his way through the door to get to the bait-------the door opens a little more than the limb is released----it is wired to the top and it swings out the way-----the door closes as the dog goes in. A simple latch can be added if needed so the dog can not paw the door back open enough to reopen it, BUT I have not had that latch.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

That'll Do Pig said:


> If you can get the dog to come to the tuna... why not just shoot it? rather than giving a slow and horrible death.


I would rather shoot something than bait it....but I don't use antifreeze, I use something that allows for no more than 3 steps after ingestion and you must have passed a state exam to purchase.

And I totally understand what your saying....but I am not willing to sit up all night outside with a shotgun...I would be 1 cranky mamma in the morning:run:. Now if it comes while I am home or during daylight hours...I would use my 12 guage.


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

redneckswife said:


> Markymark, I hope you have found nice replacements for your lost buns:thumb: and I am truly for your loss...I don't know if I had ever told you that.


Thanks RNW...I recently acquired a young trio of FG crosses but I hope to share some even better and more exciting news on the weekend :dance: 

Great to hear your does haved kindled despite the trauma


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for everyone who has to go through this. I had a July 4th Massacre and yep it was one of the neighbors Pits. Now it was my families favorite out of 60 chickens. A Zany Polish who thought she belonged on one our shoulders or the top of our heads. She was the first I had raised from a chick. It also got a Silkie hen who was a great broody and wonderful mother. Now almost 3 weeks after I still grind my teeth thinking about it. We had witnesses who came to my house and told me saw the dog/half grown pup running around with my chickens in its mouth. My husband called the guy up and told him he was very upset and the situation. The neighbor and his girlfriend came over that night and was standing outside the our fenced in yard where we park our cars. My husband who is usually the calm of the two was not calm and letting them have it. I walked out and saw they had the freaking dog with them and I the high strung one told them to get it back across the road and it would not be returning if it crossed over ever again in a very calm manner. Well he said he would pay for them and my hubby told him they were $50 each. Well its been 3 weeks and We hadn't heard a sound out of him until yesterday when I saw him mowing the grass on the out side of my fence. I guess he plans on working it off. The dog one of 3 is now tied up. The other two are as well because they have tried to attack other people... I guess its good he did take responsibility for his dogs actions, but given the fact there was witnesses to it he didn't have much choice. The dog has a collar with his phone number on it. That is what led up to us getting rabbits.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Here in Missouri you have to have a picture of the Dog doing the damage and then sue owner which I did. I also sued a Guy for killing two of my Dogs.

You can not just kill Dogs on your property.

big rockpile


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Here in Georgia if its on your property you can kill it. My husband had Animal Control tell him to kill two dogs that had been set out. They hadn't done anything yet, but who wants two unspade dogs running around. Needless to say they came got them after they were reminded it was their jobs and our tax dollars were paying them to do it.

I think the best way to handle things like this is SSS. Although some times its hard when your really wanting to strangle the neighbor.


----------



## Fetherhd (Aug 16, 2012)

Any dog that shows up unattached to an owner on my property is promptly welcomed with a bullet and a deep hole. Learned the hard way...you just cant be nice about it.


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

It has taken me 8 months to get my rabbitry up and going again after the last massacre involving dogs. 

My stock included a flemish buck, a mut buck, NZ doe, two mutt does, and my daughters mini lops. All the does (4) had kitted about a week ago with close to 30 kits in the nest boxes.

And for the second time this year dogs have got in to my rabbit shed and went on a killing spree,

I lost my flemish buck, mini lop buck, 3 x 3 month old mini lop kits, a nursing mutt doe and one of her kits that fell out of the nest box.

The remaining kits had to be orphaned amongst the surviving nursing does and seem to be doing well.


----------



## Annsni (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh!!! Again???? I'm SOOOO sorry!! Do you know who did it this time?


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Have a pretty good idea - my neighbours dogs. 

My wife described the dogs to me. One of the dogs trapped itself in the shed but by the time she ran to the house to get her phone/camera, the dog worked out how to get out. 

A council animal control ranger came and made a report and told my wife to let me know that I can shoot any dogs that come onto the property.

I will talk to the neighbour in the the next couple of days although Im not expecting much from him.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

I am so sorry! My heart goes out to you and your family!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

After having dealt with dog owners like that in the past I no longer recommend talking. In their minds the right of their dogs to run free and do what they want trumps your right to have some stupid rabbits. I have done whatever was necessary to eliminate problem dogs and I don't bother to find the owners now. One person was warned once and their dog was back that night. You absolutely MUST make your rabbitry more secure and do whatever you need to in order to prevent another slaughter. No, it's not fair but it must be done first. Then you can deal with free ranging dogs. I know securing your animals is expensive. I spent over $1000 on my shed and fence. But I was determined I would never again lose rabbits or equipment to free range dogs. And yes, we have a lot of free range dogs here. And coyotes and raccoons and foxes. Nothing will really stop a determined dog but you have to have a set-up that will hold up to an attempt.

I've got a shed with lockable doors and a 6 foot high chain link fence across the front, and around one side. It forms a small pen where we occasionally let the rabbits out to play. There are blackberries growing up through the fence which keep animals away from the fence and help secure the bottom.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Could you just accidentally run over the dog? Worked for me...


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Do like the man says shoot them. But would they retaliate?


----------



## Markymark68 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for all your comments folks - greatly appreciated.

Hadnt had a chance to approach the neighbour in person the last few days but the dogs came back yesterday and they were trying to get back into the rabbit shed. Wife was home and scared them off. I rang the neighbour and told him what had happened over the last few days. 

He came over last night, apologised and offered me some $$$ for my losses and trouble. He also found the spot his dogs were getting out from and fixed it.

Reasonably good ending this time around.

The neighbour and I are still mates and I was reimbursed for my losses..


----------



## 64102 (Sep 21, 2010)

Very happy for you. Glad everything turned out OK.


----------



## ad in wnc (Jan 12, 2014)

What a good ending! I am happy for you.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm glad it was resolved satisfactorily this time. But if they get out again you know where they will go. Set up your barriers and perimeter now while you have time. There will be other dogs or even the same ones again. Be prepared.


----------

